# e-mail server rejected your login



## randyeby (Oct 19, 2007)

I looked and could not find anything specific to this problem.

Using Outlook 2003.
I have multiple e-mail accounts all POP3. All are ok.
I am accessing e-mail on *NeoMail*.
I can loginto NeoMail via the web interface.
I am adding another but I keep getting the following message.


Task 'mail.prosoftpro.com - Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC92) : 'Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password in your account properties. Under Tools, click E-mail accounts. The server responded: -ERR Wrong user name format was entered. For more information, press help button of your control panel.'

Everything is set the same as the other accounts that work.
I have tried in the username field my username, [email protected], [email protected].

Any ideas?


----------

